# Help Needed to rehome a westie -URGENT! -Kent



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ive just had a call from a panicked lady saying she bought a Westie yesterday, Its a spayed bitch only 18months old..
And this poor dog has been moved from pillar to post...
This morning the westie nipped her daughter, So she phoned previous owner and found out that they had only had her for a week themselves and wanted to sell her coz she went for their cats and dog..
So this will be the 3rd new home in a week.. :bash::bash:

Now she has asked me if i can find somewhere that will take her.. 
I wish i could take her, But as i have kids and dogs I cant take the risk!
Please can someone help, if this lady phones RSPCA or the like they may just PTS...

She is obviously so scared and she doesnt know if shes coming or going..
Shes near Dartford in Kent... Please someone....


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I would definatly post her on DogPages as there are probably rescues in the area who can help. As it sounds like she needs to be fully assessed before being rehomed.

<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Apparantly she was play fighting with the other dogs, And she didnt break skin on child, i dont know too much else, ive got to call the lady back at about 7pm, and she just wants rid of her... sad situation, 
Some people... Just annoys me that they own a dog for a little while and dont give it chance....


edit - just tried to post on dog pages and it wont let me...


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

To be honest, and I have kids, dogs and a cat, what you have said wouldn't put me off and I don't think it'll be hard to find her a home with someone who knows what they are doing. Its sounds like the previous or current owners aren't really commited to keeping the dog. It is easy enough to keep children and dogs seperated if need be. 

I am too far away to help sadly.


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorted!
I spoke to a local Rescue Centre, And they are going to pick her up tonight!

Phew!... Am so relieved... Just couldnt believe it... Poor dog, At least now it has the best chance possible!


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

Thats great news, hope it all works out well. my parents have 2 westies, really nice dogs. They do tend to nip a bit when younger but theirs have grown out of it.


----------

